# Struts vom popup wieder zurück ins alte Fenster?



## 7bkahnt (6. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich benutze Struts2 und habe folgendes Problem. 
In einer jsp-Datei öffne ich ein Popupfenster mit window.open(...).
Dann sollen Einstellungen in dem Popup vorgenommen werden und dann klickt man auf "Ok", womit sich das Popup schliessen soll und die darin enthaltenen Informationen mit in das alte Fenster übernommen werden sollen.(die form wird submitted)
Die Frage ist, wie hab ich wieder Zugriff auf das alte Fenster, weil in der struts.xml steht zwar wohin verlinkt werden soll, auf welche jsp, jedoch würde dies ja nur in dem aktuellen Fenster passieren und nicht in dem Alten.
Wär ideal, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

grüsse


----------



## gman (6. Jul 2010)

Hi,

ist jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz die korrekte Lösung, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal das 
struts-jquery-plugin anschauen. Auf dessen Demo-Seite kann man sich mal Dialoge anschauen.

Vielleicht kommste damit weiter.


----------



## 7bkahnt (13. Jul 2010)

Okay hab es jetzt mit einem hiddenfeld und 2 js-funktionen gelöst.
Immer wenn ich das popup aufrufe, ruf ich mit onload die eine js-funktion auf, die in das hiddenfeld eine 0 schreibt und mit onunload eine andere js-funktion die 1 ins hiddenfeld schreibt.
Wenn bei einer Nutzeraktion im hiddenfeld die 1 bleibt wird das fenster geschlossen und mit window.opener.location.href("irgendeinejsp",.....); das alte Fenster aktualisiert.
Will ich aber im popup bleiben wenn ich einen bestimmten button dort klicke, ruf ich mit onclick eine js-funktion auf die wieder die 0 reinschreibt.


----------

